# Dinasaur Universal Ignitor Board



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone know if this board is available in the UK ..?

It was posted on this thread by JSW but no link to a supplier, the only ones I can find are in the US

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-12060-30.html

Edited

JSW has sent me the info I needed to ship from the USA ...

Thanks John


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Just in case anyone else requires one? :-

http://marksrv.com/dinosaurelec.htm

http://www.rg-electrospec.com/R_G_UIB_L.htm

http://rvmobile.com/

http://www.partsfortechs.com/asapcart/pages-main/index.html


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

There will also be one available at Peterborough too :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> There will also be one available at Peterborough too :wink:


Now she tells me , after I ordered from the US ..


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry Jim...It only came in last week


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Sorry Jim...It only came in last week


No worries , thanks, wish I had emailed you first... :?


----------



## 97770 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi ScotJimland i just got one from asap, and it was sent in 4 days very happy with the service from them thanks JSW. for the link and no import tax as it was a replsment part 

FORDY

http://www.partsfortechs.com/asapcart/pages-main/index.html


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Many thanks to JSW for his information on RV spares, the ignitor board came this week and I fitted today, fridge now working a treat.. 
Thanks Linda for the info, I'll keep you in mind when the furnace packs up :lol: :lol:


----------

